# Fast Software for sorting similar images in folders?



## jusnaphoto (Apr 1, 2022)

Am I the only photographer that would like to have that? It would make us save time.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 2, 2022)

Hello and welcome but I do not understand your question.....


----------



## jusnaphoto (Apr 2, 2022)

Jeff15 said:


> Hello and welcome but I do not understand your question.....


Thanks 

What I mean is would you use a software that sort your images based on their visual similarity in folders? Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 3, 2022)

I'm not sure exactly what your looking for either, but massaging data files starts at the very beginning with file structure. I use LR for file management. Setting up your file structure in a drill down manner will do a lot of sorting. For example I use a Master File "X", under that are major categories and sub categories. If i click on Master I have every image in every category and sub category. Each time I click down, only images specific to that heading are included.

LR has some powerful search capabilities. If you include Keywords on your images, you can sort for them later. You can also use LR to sort metadata information, IE everything shot with a certain date, lens camera, etc everything included in the metadata..


----------



## weepete (Apr 3, 2022)

That's a pretty difficult task for software to do. It's pretty easy for humans to group things ito categories, much harder for machines. I'm not aware of any software that does it really well. I normally just group photos by date shot then use keywords in the metadata to sort.


----------



## mrca (Apr 3, 2022)

I think I  understand.  When I first got a 9 frames a second camera, I shot a boat race bursting 8- 10 images at a time of virtually exactly the same photo.  Out of 1000 shots, I kept 30 but spent hours culling them.  Needless to say I don't shoot like that ever again.  If I need burst for one or two shots fine.  But it did get me a shot I would never have even seen without the effective 1000 mm I was using, 2 dolphin watching hydroplanes speed by ony 40 feet away from them but a couple hundred yards from me.


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Apr 19, 2022)

Much more helpful for me would be a similar program that could easily be devised. A program that would sort my photos into as many categories of exposure as I pick but realistically only by brightness.
The slowest part of a shoot for me is an event where I might deliver 200+ photos but I need to batch process by over-exposure, under-exposure and as many stops in between that I ask for. I do that now but I have to do it manually. Once into brightness groups batch process is the easy part before converting to Jpegs. I currently use Canon DPP for this part of the process.
SS


----------

